# JSTL / Spring Webflow Frage



## schmiddy123 (4. Jun 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine kleine Frage zu JSTL. Ich baue gerade ein Projekt mit Spring Webflow. Eine Seite von mir erzeugt eine Liste von Daten die einem view-State als Model übergeben wird.

<view-state id="show" view="seite.jsp" model="datenliste">

In der jsp kann ich dann wunderbar über die Datenliste iterieren mittels forEach Tag aus der JSTL:

<jstl:forEach items="${datenliste}" var="datenEintrag">

Ich bräuchte jetzt aber noch die Anzahl Elemente in der Liste, wie komme ich daran? Bei den JSTL Tags habe ich keines gefunden mit der man die Größe kriegt. Kann man vielleicht mittels JSP auf den Inhalt von datenliste zugreifen? Wär sowieso gut, aber ich habe nichts dazu gefunden...

<% ${datenliste}.size() %>

oder so was in der Art funktioniert nicht...


----------



## Rydl (6. Jun 2009)

ich empfehl dir ne kombination aus c:set und der count variable, die durch forEach zur verfügung gestellt wird und die iterationen mitzählt. 
ansonsten kannst du mit spring web flow auch actions aufrufen, bevor deine seite gerendert wird. in deiner action methode könntest du auch einfach die .size() dieser liste in den flash-scope zB packen...


----------



## schmiddy123 (8. Jun 2009)

Danke! Die Ausgabe der size Methode in den scope packen gefällt mir gut!


----------

